# Execution of Canadian soldiers by the British Army



## Gordon Angus Mackinlay (15 Jul 2001)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

re the last posting on Canadians shot at dawn, over the past thirty years I have performed a lot of research on the subject on the matter of military executions carried out during the Great War also military discipline in general.  This initially from a serving member point of view, and then as part of a clinical research topic (by trade have ended up as a clinical psychologist with a strong research base and practice in post traumatic stress disorder), and I have a certain degree of knowledge in this matter of executions, looking at it in the cold methodical and not emotive way.

Meaning I do not look at history with the attitudes of today, nor do I look at the events of human history with the attitudes of the time, but, look at them in a balanced manner.

So if it is of any interest I would post "my opinion" on these events.

Yours,
Jock in Sydney


----------

